# Merry Christmas from Frag



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Just wanted to share Frag's few holiday snapshots from the office today. 





























Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful pics of Frag!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The pictures and Frag are beautiful! Happy Holidays to all of you also!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you both!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

He's such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Max The Beagle (Dec 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas! I cant believe it is only about 9 days away!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas DJ and Frag!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you both!  Beautiful dog and wonderful photos.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Gorgeous dog!


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Frag the most regal of all Santa's Reindeer!


----------

